# Superpro uprated anti roll bar kit fitted by Autotorque.



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I've always felt that one of the handling negatives in the GTR is the way it responds to quick direction changes, it doesn't like the sort of high speed change that you get in a corner such as Becketts at Silverstone, my theory is it is due to the considerable weight of the gtr and how it rolls down onto the suspension. I decided that it was worth trying a set of stiffer anti roll bars and began to look at various options, the Eibach set up generally gets quite good reviews but after talking to Chris at Autotorque he suggested I try the Superpro kit which comes complete with their uprated bushes and is a considerable saving cost wise over the Eibach kit.
I booked the car in and Paul, one of the technicians at Autotorque, carried out the removal of the old bars and fitted the new Superpro set on front and rear. The car at the time was on Cup 2 tyres and had previously been driven hard for two days at Dunsfold on the Top Gear track, when cornering reasonably hard the car had showed its usual steady understeer style but when provoked could be pushed into oversteer if you applied a load of throttle at mid apex or applied a very harsh turn in due to an aggressive application of steering lock.
I was interested to see how the uprated bars felt in these situations.
Immediately on the road the difference in bars could be felt, I decided to go for the softest front bar setting and the mid point rear bar setting,there was much less roll on normal road cornering and the car felt a lot more controllable in direction changes, I'm sure the stiffer mounting bushes made a significant effect, as well as the roll bars. The following weekend I was instructing at a circuit and at the end of the day we did a few laps on the circuit to see how it felt when pushed, the car was much more balanced in the handling, the understeer was considerably reduced but you could still induce oversteer with the throttle or clumsy steering inputs.
The cost of the kit and fitting is quite reasonable,considerably less than the Eibach kit.Even if you only use your car on the road you will still feel the benefits of upgrading to one of these kits and it will make a huge difference to a track based car.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

This is interesting, I'm looking at ARBs. Do you know the N/mm ratings for each adjustment position front and rear? Can't see this info on the web anywhere.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

5star said:


> This is interesting, I'm looking at ARBs. Do you know the N/mm ratings for each adjustment position front and rear? Can't see this info on the web anywhere.


Tom at Autotorque sent me some data including how the load changes depending on the deflection of the bar, if you email him I'm sure he can send you the graphs.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Eibach uprated front ARB when added to my Litcho suspension kit made the front end so more responsive.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

T thought the ARB's felt a little weak, you have just confirmed that so Ill be looking to change.


----------



## twobadmice (Jul 2, 2013)

Barry the speed and response of the turn in and directional change have always irked me too. I had the Litchfield quaf diff fitted and it really makes a difference on respond of turn in especially under acceration. You may want to look into that.


----------



## harryturbo (Jan 24, 2004)

*bars*

did you do a full set up of the car after the bar changes ,,corner weights etc


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

harryturbo said:


> did you do a full set up of the car after the bar changes ,,corner weights etc


You can't do the corner weights with the Bilstein suspension as the platforms are fixed and non adjustable.
I'm guessing they made sure there was no roll bar preload on the rear bar as that has Whiteline adjustable links fitted but the front is still on the fixed length non adjustable OEM links.
Next modification is a set of Ohlins which are going on the car when I get back from a Eurotour with a few other gtrs next month. The car will have a full alignment and set up then.


----------



## 5star (Nov 17, 2014)

It would be good to do a back-to-back comparison of the KW vs Ohlins. The Ohlins look good, but a lot more pricey.

What spring rates are you planning on running on the Ohlins?


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

I'm putting together a thread on the roll bars but for the moment here's some numbers to mull over.

Top graph Front, bottom graph Rear


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

how much was it if you dont mind my asking?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

"GTR is the way it responds to quick direction changes", I know what you mean, I noticed how the handling is much better with the roll bars, i had mine done front and back with eibach a while ago, when mine was uprated to the eibach spring kit as well, much better response all round! Including sharp direction changes.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Ive seen the fronts for £240 inc and rear £191 inc. Was thinking about these and the new DSC unit


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> Ive seen the fronts for £240 inc and rear £191 inc. Was thinking about these and the new DSC unit


Hi I'm planning to fit DSC unit in car soon, do you think uprated anti roll bars are required as DSC should hopefully fix out body roll. Interested in your views. Had demo of DSC an it was really impressive.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> Hi I'm planning to fit DSC unit in car soon, do you think uprated anti roll bars are required as DSC should hopefully fix out body roll. Interested in your views. Had demo of DSC an it was really impressive.


 IMO if it does what im being told its FAR cheaper than a set of coilovers!!! I will get mine from Hugh Kier who offers lifetime software back-up and the DSC he is selling is a new improved unit
ptsys
As it only controls shocks again only IMO then the stiffer anti rollbars must still make a difference.


----------



## motors (Mar 14, 2013)

dudersvr said:


> IMO if it does what im being told its FAR cheaper than a set of coilovers!!! I will get mine from Hugh Kier who offers lifetime software back-up and the DSC he is selling is a new improved unit
> ptsys
> As it only controls shocks again only IMO then the stiffer anti rollbars must still make a difference.


I didn't mention cost but agree its far cheaper than coilovers, I think DSC is great value. I had a demo in Hugh's car and was really impressed on bumpy twisty roads it felt like my old 7series then tightened up under braking and cornering to give a comfortable fast handling car.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

motors said:


> I didn't mention cost but agree its far cheaper than coilovers, I think DSC is great value. I had a demo in Hugh's car and was really impressed on bumpy twisty roads it felt like my old 7series then tightened up under braking and cornering to give a comfortable fast handling car.


Thats good to hear its on my list of to do things, apparently the new unit is much better than last years model.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

dudersvr said:


> Ive seen the fronts for £240 inc and rear £191 inc. Was thinking about these and the new DSC unit


This is the price we can offer them at.


Total for roll bars inc vat fitted.

*£573*



-----------------------------------

We can also offer the adjustable drop links to remove preload - 800g per pair (scales showing lbs)


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

How much for the drop links. Id fit myself.


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

dudersvr said:


> How much for the drop links. Id fit myself.


Front and rear = £152+vat free delivery

*£182*


----------



## Hugh Keir (Jul 25, 2001)

motors said:


> Hi I'm planning to fit DSC unit in car soon, do you think uprated anti roll bars are required as DSC should hopefully fix out body roll. Interested in your views. Had demo of DSC an it was really impressive.


You are correct, the DSC Sport system programmably stiffens the outside shockabsorbers as you go round a corner, this provides a similar effect to having a stiffer anti-roll bar.

The higher the cornering G Force, the greater the stiffening effect.

Difference is that the Shockabsorber on the inside is softened, increasing grip and allowing you to ride the kerbs if you are on Track.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Front and rear = £152+vat free delivery
> 
> *£182*


You're quite a trek from me, can this be done same day while one waits (ARBs and drop links)?


----------



## [email protected] Torque (Nov 10, 2015)

borat52 said:


> You're quite a trek from me, can this be done same day while one waits (ARBs and drop links)?


Absolutely.


----------



## GTRZOOM (Aug 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This is the price we can offer them at.
> 
> 
> Total for roll bars inc vat fitted.
> ...


Whats the benefits of the Superpro drop links... When changing to Superpro ARB's is it essential to get the drop links also?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Interested in the benefits of the drop links too.

Also what is involved in fitting the ARB's and bushes?


----------

